# My Marketplace Misfortune



## Neal405 (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm sure we have all been there and you know the feeling of finding a great deal only to be told... "someone is coming for it, I'll let you know if he doesn't show up" 
We'll when its a great deal of course they are going to show up! Today was a painful one and this screenshot will tell you all you need to know but hey I'm next if he "doesn't show up."


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 26, 2021)

is that a Chicago frame bike? 

it is all about timing. you have to be lucky or check Craigslist so many times a day at work they block it from your view.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 26, 2021)

Yes that's a 1981 Chico Cruiser. Sorry to hear about the runaround. You should have pushed yourself threw the door and said, "Here I am!"


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 26, 2021)

whatever year they stopped making them a buddy bought one of those new, the last one with that frame in the store. it had a scratch and he brought it back and got the new stupid framed one. I pointed it out, he didn't care. he was like a Ken doll, and the bike was an accessory.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 26, 2021)

I know the feeling… a couple weeks ago some guy listed an entire late 70’s pioneer amp, tuner, equalizer and reel to reel stereo system with rack handles and in the original cabinet! for $300. I called immediately, only to hear there’s someone on the way, if he doesn’t want it I’ll let you know. That was about $4K worth of equipment!


----------



## Coyote (Sep 26, 2021)

Or the time a guy had a $400 bike for $350, I said "good deal, I'll be over after work"
Seller says "you got it"
Called him back later to get directions before leaving home,
"Oh, someone called and said it was worth $600"
Not sure if he sat on it after that, but I'm not going to chase ghosts
If he wanted an auction, he should have tried EBay, not CL


----------



## jammer (Oct 2, 2021)

Try not to feel too bad, I saw it at about 8am. I messaged the seller and he said it was pending pick up at ten. I thought about breaking the man rules and offering him more money but just decided to be happy for someone who got a deal. I saw it while I was at work and mapped the location, about 43 minutes away. I would of left work in a flash, being the foreman has it’s perks. I tell myself it is a lesson that I can’t buy everything, even though I would like to. I have bought plenty of good bikes but I only buy a small percentage off of marketplace and Craig’s list, mostly too late or someone swoops in with more money. Maybe this Sunday a will have a big reveal of a really good one I did land.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 2, 2021)

.."always a bridesmaid, never a bride"  🙃


----------



## Neal405 (Oct 2, 2021)

jammer said:


> Try not to feel too bad, I saw it at about 8am. I messaged the seller and he said it was pending pick up at ten. I thought about breaking the man rules and offering him more money but just decided to be happy for someone who got a deal. I saw it while I was at work and mapped the location, about 43 minutes away. I would of left work in a flash, being the foreman has it’s perks. I tell myself it is a lesson that I can’t buy everything, even though I would like to. I have bought plenty of good bikes but I only buy a small percentage off of marketplace and Craig’s list, mostly too late or someone swoops in with more money. Maybe this Sunday a will have a big reveal of a really good one I did land.



Its all good and who knows maybe it was that persons first find and deal of the day so hey he was on it. But if you messaged at 8 you must if really been close.


----------



## phantom (Oct 2, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Or the time a guy had a $400 bike for $350, I said "good deal, I'll be over after work"
> Seller says "you got it"
> Called him back later to get directions before leaving home,
> "Oh, someone called and said it was worth $600"
> ...



I have listed several bikes on CL with a best offer. You are not forced or required to establish a fixed price. I do agree that if a seller accepts a price over the phone and establishes a time for pick up ( within reason ) they should honor that agreement.


----------



## vincev (Oct 3, 2021)

I missed a bike years ago by telling the seller my name was Vince.He had another call and told them that a guy called Vince was  comming at noon to get the bike.I got there at noon and the seller told me."Vince was here and picked up the bike about a half hour ago."


----------

